# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Türkiye'yi ABD'den ithal ‘mısır atığı'na boğdular

## bozok

*Türkiye’yi ABD’den ithal ‘mısır atığı’na boğdular*



*BİR-iki hafta önce Edirne... Toprak Mahsulleri Ofisi’nde (TMO) sezon öncesi değerlendirme toplantısı var...*

Türkiye Odalar ve Borsalar Birliği (TOBB) Yönetim Kurulu üyesi, Edirne Ticaret Borsası Başkanı Mustafa Yardımcı, fırsatı bulmuşken isyanını ortaya koydu:
- Bu ürün Türk köylüsünden daha kıymetliyse, ithalatı frenlenmezse, “üretmeyelim” kampanyası başlatacağım.

Mustafa Yardımcı’yı böyle isyan ettiren, ABD’den gerçekleşen bioetanol atığı damıtma küspesi (DDGS) ve mısır nişastası atığı olan mısır grizi ithalatındaki patlamaydı:

- DDGS ve mısır gluteni (küspe) alımı konusunda son 10 günde bağlantısı yapılan mal miktarı 300 bin tonu buldu. Bu durum hem köylümüzü, hem sanayicimizi rahatsız ediyor.

Yardımcı, aynı endişelerini bana da aktardı, önce mısır grizi ve DDGS’nin nerede kullanıldığını sordum:

- Büyükbaş ve kanatlı hayvanların yeminde kullanılıyor. Protein değeri bakımından ayçiçeği küspesi ile aynı, buğday kepeğinden daha zengin. Ayrıca DDGS’de yüzde 8-11, mısır grizinde yüzde 2-4 yağ var.

- İçeriğindeki yağın özel bir anlamı var mı?

- DDGS ve mısır grizi ithal edenler, dolaylı yolla düşük gümrük vergisi ödeyerek bir miktar ham yağ ithal etmiş oluyor.

Yardımcı’nın anlattığına göre, Türkiye’nin Dünya Ticaret ürgütü’ne (DTü) verdiği taahhüt gereği, DDGS ve mısır grizinin vergi oranı maksimum yüzde 4 olarak belirlenmiş:

- Bu oran mısır, ayçiçek tohumu, soya fasulyesi ve buğday kepeğine oranla düşük.

Yardımcı, bu konuda Avrupa Birliği (AB) ülkelerindeki duruma dikkat çekti:
- 2008-2009’dan itibaren İngiltere, ardından da İspanya bu ürünlerin ithalatını sıfırladı. Oysa bizde sürekli artıyor. Oya geçmiş sezondan bile hala ayçiçeği küspesi depolarda duruyor.

Ardından şu soruyu gündeme getirdi:

- Bizim sanayiciler ellerindeki ayçiçek küspesini satamazken, ABD’den daha düşük gümrük vergisi ile neden DDGS ve mısır grizi getirilmesine izin veriliyor.

Sonra şu çağrıyı yaptı:

- Her konuda örnek aldığımız AB’yi, DDGS ve mısır grizinde de örnek alalım...
Mustafa Yardımcı, Edirne Ticaret Borsası Başkanı olarak hem çiftçinin, hem sanayicinin nabzını iyi tutar... O yüzden çağrısını dikkate almakta yarar var...


*Vahap MUNYAR* / HüRRİYET GZT. / 21 Haziran 2010

----------

